# Rich Piana, mma and his wife



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

http://www.bjjee.com/videos/celebrity-bodybuilder-trains-wife-for-mma/


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Came into thread having mis read that Piana had a new tranny wife.....promply leaving dismayed and bored


----------



## britishboy (Apr 20, 2018)

RIP bro


----------

